# ASX-300 at 1/1/2003 or Similar



## beamstas (8 August 2009)

Im Looking for a watchlist that contains the ASX-300 at or around 2003. If you have one i would appreciate it 

Brad


----------



## zartoop (13 August 2009)

If you mean daily data for it for that time - private message me and I will send it to you.


----------



## beamstas (13 August 2009)

Thanks For the Reply, I got the Constituents list from another forum,
Cheers 
Brad


----------



## Tradesurfer (14 August 2009)

survivorship bias backtesting project?


----------

